# Oakley vs Costa's???



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

what do you guys think are better over-all shades?? not just for fishing but for driving, or just for looks. I have had both and feel the Costa's I have are strictly fishing glasses. I have only used them three times but they are really nice. But I also have owned and bought Oakleys for years. I like my Oakleys better for over-all use and have found myself only using my Oakleys lately. I have Oakley full jackets,half jackets,flak jackets with various lenses, and Costa Del Mar Harpoon with the Green 580 lenses. I think I am gonna sell the Costa's since I don't do much fishing and they are still like new. Let me know what you guys think.....


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

I wear a pair of Oakley "Fives 2.0" in the polarized amber lenses. They are great glasses and I wear them everywhere. Never had a pair of Costa's so I can't comment on them.


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

i had a pair of polarized oakley a-frames? i think they were called and they were the worst pair of sunglasses i've purchased. after about a month or two of having them and fishing with them the mirroring was pretty much gone. they were expensive too and i had heard pretty decent things about oakley so i was suprised. i personally think oakleys overall are very overpriced and not good quality. i've own 2 or 3 pairs of coastas and will not own anything else. wear them driving, fishing, skiing, and whatever else takes place outside. they have come out with some frames recently that are very "cool" looking frames. the mirrored green lenses you have are probably not the best lense for driving but i asure you they have one that will fit your needs. i have owned the gray and blue mirrored lenses, but i wore my buddy's amber lenses and they would probably be best for driving.


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

The green 580 lenses are amber..the glasses just aren't as stylish as the Oakleys thats why I will probably get rid of the Costa's... nothing personal, they are some **** good glasses and if I fished more I would definetly justify keeping some $280 glasses just for fishing


----------



## bnp10 (Aug 8, 2007)

i havent owned a pair of oakleys a few years so i cant say much there. I have the harpoon with the green mirror lense and i love them. i wear them everyday. it doesnt matter what i am doing. i used to have a pair with the blue lense and i liked them but the only thing that i didnt like is that they werent very good early in the morning or late in the evening. the green lense brightens everything but at the same time blocks the bright light if you get what im saying.


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

Oakley has in the last five months have improved their lenses and frames..


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Oakley's were cool back in the day, but enough can't be said about a good pair of Costa's.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

i get some weird looks wearing my costas on campus due to the green mirror lenses but heck, they sure come in handy on the water. love em if i ever owned another pair of glasses other than costas id have to splurge and get some Maui's


----------



## texas scarecrow (Sep 6, 2006)

I owned maui's for 3 years and would not trade them for my costas 

costas are the shizel have compared them to oakley and maui and costa takes the cake 

I don't work for them but every time I put them on I realize how beautiful the world really is


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

I have owned both and pretty much agree with the others. Oakley's just aren't up to the standards as my Costas. I wouldn't trade my Costas for any other sunglasses. Oakley's are more of a fashion statement. There are much better glasses out there IMO.


----------



## kbc (Jul 10, 2006)

I wear the Costa Del Mar "Ballast". They are great for everyday use and weigh about the same as a feather. I also wear them when I'm on the water, even though they are smaller than most Costas, they still offer full protection on the water. I pretty much put mine on as soon as it starts getting light and usually don't take them off until dark. They will run you about $150.00 Mine have the Amber lense.


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

thanks, I have asked this question on other non-fishing forums and Oakley seems to be everyones answer...I guess this is biased towards fishing..thanks for the opinions


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I've owned several of both pairs. We all wore Oakley's. But, Costa's are the way to go. Specially for fishing glasses. Now my wife, mother-n-law, and mom wear Costa's, they love em.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

i have owned both makers and were happy with both of them for different reasons. but one thing not talked about is the customer service from the two. I have nothing but good things to say about Costa's, can't say the same about the other brand.


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

I keep an extra pair of Costa's on the boat for those that show up with Oakley's on and can't see the fish I'm pointing at. The response is almost always the same, "but these are polarized". Then the pause followed by Oh my god, I can see the bottom, I can see the grass, holy cow I can see the fish! Sometimes it's almost like witnessing a avangelical rebirth.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

haha, did that a couple weeks ago with my brother fishing. he couldnt see the fish i was pointing at with his oakleys on, so i told him to put on my costas. needless to say, the next week he went and bought a pair of Costas.



CaptPb said:


> I keep an extra pair of Costa's on the boat for those that show up with Oakley's on and can't see the fish I'm pointing at. The response is almost always the same, "but these are polarized". Then the pause followed by Oh my god, I can see the bottom, I can see the grass, holy cow I can see the fish! Sometimes it's almost like witnessing a avangelical rebirth.


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

I have both brands and Costas are hands down better, but for use at the firing range I can't wear the Costas because the glass is not stamped with an "ansi" certification so I use oakleys. For fishing and everyday wear I'd definetly go with Costas.


----------



## WetAndSmelly (Jul 4, 2007)

I've worn nothing but Costa del Mar for over 25 years now, both glass and CR39, prescription and non, and always the gray lenses (I have a pair of the green mirror lenses, but rarely wear them because I prefer the neutral color effect of the gray). So far, they've turned out to be superior to everything else I've tried. Mine are used for everything - driving, fishing, everyday wear. There's a reason the America's Cup folks use them. They work.


----------



## mj58595 (Jul 19, 2007)

Just to let you know, I have two brand new pairs of Harpoon 580's that I picked up from a friend. One pair is Tortoise Frame with Blue Lens and one pair is Tortoise Frame with Green Lens. They are brand new in the box and i will sell them much cheaper than you could get in the stores. I have a couple triple tails and fathoms as well. I know this belongs in the classifieds, (they are posted there as well), so i will not bring this up again. Just thought that i could save a fellow a few extra $'s. PM me if interested.







THX


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

I have owned oakleys prescription for 1.5 years, just got a pair of costas with polarized, prescription lenses and still wear my 1.5 year old Oakleys. Maybe it's that I've become attached to the Oakleys, the Costas are in my nightstand and I'm currently wearing the Oakleys. Nice to have to Costas for back-up though.


----------



## RenFish (Sep 17, 2007)

I have the Oakley half jacket with shallow blue "fishing specific" lens and love them. My boyfriend as a pair of Costas and likes my Oakleys much better.

I may be biased though. Been wearing Oakleys for 10+ years and whatever sport I was in (beach volleyball, biathlon, softball) they did the job!


----------



## Goodytx (Aug 25, 2007)

For anyone that hasnt worn Oakley's recently, I would reccomend checking them out. They have really improved their lens recently as well as designed some fishing specific glasses/lens. I have two pair and love them.


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

yep, I was about to give up on Oakley and I went by a Oakley store just to see what they had and they have made a ton of changes since my last pair of half jackets...Also they are the leading glasses in every other sport other than fishing...


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

oh yeah by the way since someone else just offered their shades on my thread...mine are also for sale!!! PM for details


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Maui Jims and Smith/Action Optics. Nothing made are as comfortable as the Mauis and the glass lens Action Optics bronze/mirror are the best glasses I have ever worn for fishing.


----------



## NIN (Sep 19, 2005)

I had two pairs of Oakley's in college, and loved them. I got some ocean waves as a gift, and I've never gone back. I set my first pair down for about ten seconds, while playing volleyball, and they were gone. Now my glasses are always on, or around my neck. I hate supplying e-bay.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I tell ya, my Smith Action Optics have been wonderful. The lens' are better than any that I have owned before, i.e. Oakley, Serengeti, Ray Ban, Bolle. 
I can not believe that the lens' are not scratched due to what I have put them through. That alone has saved me money and I will continue to buy them( whenever I may need too). I haven't yet, still on my first pair.
http://www.smithoptics.com/Vector_86_23.html check out the tortoise polarchromic copper lens'


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I'll going to speak up for Bolle. I love mine and ware them constantly. I also love fishing with them.

I also owned a pair of Revo's, but they got knocked off my head and went overboard. I really didn't like them as they never really fit me. Also the lens were heavely poliried to the point that it was distracting if you had to look through any other polirized glass.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I have both also but prefer my maui Jim's when running the roads for fishing I stick to my costa's


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

I've been a loyal Oakley customer for years, but for fishing glasses I prefer Costa's. I had a lens pop out of a pair of Brine/ 580's on a dove hunt a couple weekends ago. Could not find the lens, so I sent them in for repairs. Not sure of costs at this point, but hopefully they will be fair. Oakley's hold tighter on my face when I'm bending over or looking down and I don't worry about them falling off or into the water like I do with my Costa's, especially when I'm sweaty. To me, both are great products and I like their marketing approach. Oakley has alway had the best goggles for motocross and are heavily involved in NHRA racing. The parent company of Ray Ban just bought Oakley, so will see if the quality improves.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

I recently just got a pair of triple tail costas with the blue mirror glass. Got them last thrursday at the new academy in parland, sticker price was 199.00 they rang up at 159.00 so i shut up.. After wearing them for a day i noticed the frames were a little loose, no big deal but it bugged me so i took them back to the academy in lake jackson (home) and they replaced them and said i had a balance of 40 bucks! They handled it extremely well and ended up giving me a new pair and told me to leave!! I still have my original receipt! The pearland store rang up the wrong box apparently. Anyways, after using them for a couple days already these will be the only glasses i will buy again!!


----------

